# Favourite Ligeti Études



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I think that these are the crowning achievement of 20th-century études. Yes, I know, _they are all great_..., but which ones are your *favourites*? Choosing about four would be perfect.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Nos. 15–18 are all part of book three. If you voted for the last option, please tell me which one:

No. 15: White on White
No. 16: Pour Irina
No. 17: À bout de souffle
No. 18: Canon


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

My vote for the last one was for No. 16.


----------

